# Codebusters - Is anyone familiar with the company?



## stulgaiw (Jan 4, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with Codebusters?  I've received a few emails from them recently about their remote coding teams and was curious if anyone has any insight on how they are to work for, good or bad.


----------



## DDB0329 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have received a few emails myself. From what I have researched, they are not accredited with the BBB.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 4, 2016)

DDB0329 said:


> I have received a few emails myself. From what I have researched, they are not accredited with the BBB.



What is funny is they came up under Adult Entertainment category. Although BBB is not the first place I'd check for reviews of possible employers. You can buy for your rating on BBB so its usually not reliable.


----------

